# [Boot Animation] OSX



## Sunflash72 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah I know i'm gonna get a bunch of crap for this but its an animation that looks like the boot animation from Mac OSX. I don't even own a mac but I think it has a nice clean simple boot animation.

Rename to bootanimation.zip and replace the old one. Usually found at /system/media

permissions need to be set at rw-r--r-- or an upside down L on the left side in root explorer if you don't understand that.

Preview:









http://www.multiupload.com/VI5EILMH0E


----------



## barczakmark (Jun 7, 2011)

You have some really nice work here on RootzWiki! I like the feel of the Mac style especially  who says android can't be stylish, you know?  haven't flashed it yet, but great job!


----------

